# Greetings from a Newbie



## lalom (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to pop in and say "hi" to everyone as I am new here to MT.  I look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## rutherford (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  :asian:


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk, lalom!  See you around the forum!


----------



## MJS (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## stickarts (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## still learning (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy your stay here.........Aloha


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## lalom (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanx everybody!  I look forward to my involvement in MT.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 9, 2006)

*Welcome to Martial Talk, lalom!  *


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello, welcome aboard.


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 10, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 10, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Gemini (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT, lolam! Glad to have you with us!


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  Hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 15, 2006)

Greetings, welcome to MT, this is the best MA site I have seen.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello and welcome to Martial Talk! Do you study any martial arts? I study TAE KWON DOE and JONG HAP MU SOOL


----------



## Drac (Mar 15, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..Give us some backround on your discipline..


----------



## Cujo (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## lalom (Mar 16, 2006)

hong kong fooey said:
			
		

> Hello and welcome to Martial Talk! Do you study any martial arts? I study TAE KWON DOE and JONG HAP MU SOOL


 
I study To-Shin Do and Budo Taijutsu.  Thanks to everyone for being so friendly.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2006)

Whoops! Missed the Welcome Wagon again!  Thanks for joining MartialTalk!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT! :wavey:  Tell us more about your thoughts with your styles.  What lead you to pick them?

- Ceicei


----------



## Henderson (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi lolam.  Welcome.


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 11, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Gentle Fist (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT lalom.

I'd like to point out that your name backwards is Molal, which, I believe references Molality.  Of course, everyone knows that molality is moles of solute per kilogram of solvent and is expressed thus: m/kg.

Thank you


----------

